# DXG vs Kindle 1 - Pictures



## jasonrw (Jan 2, 2010)

White balance on the first few pictures is a little goofy. DXG's screen looks incredible in person, pictures do not do it justice. The text really pops off the screen.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

seriously I dont see a difference..maybe its something one needs to see in person vs through pictures


----------



## jasonrw (Jan 2, 2010)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> seriously I dont see a difference..maybe its something one needs to see in person vs through pictures


I agree, it really doesnt look that different in pictures. But in person the text just pops off the screen more. Background is a little whiter, text is a little darker and crisper. I am not happy with how the pictures don't show that.


----------



## roderpol (Jun 15, 2010)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing, the DXG looks beautiful...


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

The pictures really can't describe the screen x_X; which is bad because that's all people interested in it will see- oh, I saw the pic side by side and the looked virtually the same, so maybe I won't get it...


----------



## KeRaSh (Jun 7, 2010)

If they announce a graphit Kindle 3 with global wireless I'm going to buy one on day one! The DXG looks amazing!
Damn you! Now I want a DXG for reading at home!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

KeRaSh said:


> If they announce a graphit Kindle 3 with global wireless I'm going to buy one on day one! The DXG looks amazing!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Agreed! I'm going to try and wait for the Kindle 3 release, but I'm not sure which I will ultimately want. The DXG looks so very nice.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Eink screens are very difficult to capture accurately in photos. I got the GDX today and an apples to apples comparison to my old DX is really obvious. The background is much lighter and the text much darker and also seems sharper. What really caught my attention is that the difference almost seems even greater in low light conditions. I've been reading in my increasingly darkening living room at a light level which I never would have been able to before. The old DX would have required my reading lamp by this time, the GDX is still easy to read. I'm extremely pleased and can't wait for the K3 with this screen. Now we're talking.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Ugh, tried taking pictures but it's just not working.

You just have to be in person to see the difference.

So, it looks like everyone has to come to my house! ^_^ Road trip? First ten people get a free kitten while they compare!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Varin said:


> First ten people get a free kitten while they compare!


Well. . . .thanks. . . but. . . .this is _anti_-incentive for me.


----------

